
The Unexpected Rebirth of Google Glass - JuliaMel
https://producthabits.com/unexpected-rebirth-google-glass/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14797405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14797405)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14795714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14795714)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14608894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14608894)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14604927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14604927)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902528)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Google%20Glass%20points%3E10&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Google%20Glass%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
socialmediaisbs
This was a pretty solid history write-up for Glass. I still remember when it
debuted and I got a test pair to wear for a while as part of the pilot
program.

I honestly think we're going to see Augmented Reality (AR) devices go through
the same steps and backlash that Google Glass received until it finds the
right place/industry to be used. Right now that's looking like education and
design, but I could be wrong. Glass looks like it's going to own the medical
field if the revival of the product is handled correctly.

~~~
digi_owl
More and more i feel that focusing on consumer use of tech is a wild goose
chase. How much tech do someone actually need while not working? If your
social life is such that you need an itemized calendar etc to deal with it all
then it is a second job.

~~~
QML
What about if I want to record all of my fleeting thoughts but don't want to
physically jot them down?

~~~
CamTin
Are you saying the real killer app for AR is notes apps? Seems unlikely to me,
but I'm interested how you think that UX would look? Why is it better in AR
than in a paper notebook/evernote/etc?

------
digi_owl
Hardly unexpected.

This was what the team was initially envisioning while developing, until Brin
walked in and decided that if MSM wanted to liken him to Tony Stark he would
give them a Tony Stark moment.

This the whole massive and flashy intro of a piece of tech that was never
meant for joe on the street usage.

~~~
agumonkey
what is MSM ?

~~~
danielvf
MSM stands for MainStream Media. It’s sort of another way to say “the media”.

~~~
agumonkey
I had no idea.. and so frustrated that search engines couldn't help.

------
ajmarsh
The current resolution of Glass is like 640x360 correct? When they hit around
3840×2160 I would be able to use them as a primary display. That would have
some interesting possibilities.

~~~
anddyyyy
Have you worn Glass? You'd never use it as your primary display. Its a
glanceable notice area.

